# Grizzly G0687 Tool and Die Grinder



## JohnOZ (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi All, Does anyone know anything about this grinder? Just shopping around adding to my knowledge base of things 'Machining'. Any comments, suggestions, etc. appreciated.....

Thanks to All


----------



## Ray C (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't know about that unit but, in my recent travels looking for a cutter/grinder, I found these which look just like the Grizzly but a lot cheaper.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-c...788?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1c52342c

Northern Tool is selling this one for $599.00


----------



## JohnOZ (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Ray! Did a lot of searching on net but not ebay. Saw a few more expensive than the lathe!!

JohnOZ





Ray C said:


> Don't know about that unit but, in my recent travels looking for a cutter/grinder, I found these which look just like the Grizzly but a lot cheaper.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-c...788?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1c52342c
> 
> Northern Tool is selling this one for $599.00


----------



## benmychree (Jun 9, 2013)

Grinders like this are mostly made for sharpening engraving type cutters, and looks to be capable of grinding an end radius, and sharpening the ends only of end mills; it does not appear to have a sliding quill, so would not be able to grind the flutes of end mills.  If you want to sharpen engraving cutters, this is the machine for you, but if it was up to me, I'd look for an older US built machine, like the Gorton #500, or #375, which can grind flutes of end mills. and are much more finely built, which, for the most part, the asian built ones are not.


----------

